# Can't Load Modules with 2.4.19-gentoo-r4 kernel --- Fixed :)

## AutoBot

I installed gentoo on my other box and usually I compile things into the kernel but got tired of my kernel being so large. Anyway I installed from stage 1 like normal, emerged gentoo-sources the r4 variation, compiled my kernel with all the proper modules, and when I boot this happens for every module loaded:

```

modeprobe: Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r3/modules.dep ( No such file or directory )

```

But of course I don't have that I have /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r4, so I made a symlnk to /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r3/ and when I do a modprobe I get alot of unresolved errors.

   I know at least one other person who has experienced a similar problem "pacman", so if anyone knows why when I started with no kernel and emerged 2.4.19-gentoo-r4 my system is pointing to 2.4.19-gentoo-r3 and what is the proper file to edit so I can get this whole mess resolved. 

As of now I'm just booting from my backup kernel with everything compiled in but I would really fix this as I don't like things being half-assed so to speak  :Smile: 

----------

## leifbrown

Whenever I've seen this problem, I've fixed it one of two ways:

1) enabled module version numbering in the kernel compile

2) make modules modules_install

These two together have always repaired this problem for me.

----------

## AutoBot

Hum I disabled version numbering, will recompile and see what happens.

----------

## DArtagnan

 *Quote:*   

> 1) enabled module version numbering in the kernel compile 

 

What this means?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## AutoBot

Couldn't find your email address pacman but here is a link to that program I was talking about:

http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm

But what I would do is boot the gentoo disk, get your ppp up and going, mount your root partition, and wget the kernel-sources you need  :Smile: 

----------

## AutoBot

I got my problem resolved, it was user error as it seems to always be. The problem was that I was running the r3 kernel on my bootfloppy instead of the new r4. 

So I cp'd  the new kernel over to the floppy and all things are working properly now, too early in the morning and simply forgot to take the necessary steps.....Night-Night

----------

